# Swanny's Models appears to be no more.



## Robert Porter (May 5, 2017)

Swanny's models page/account appears to be suspended. Hope it is not permanent as I liked his info.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2017)

Yep, he had some good tips there. Nothing lasts forever.....


----------



## newst (May 6, 2017)

Matt pulled the plug on the 18th. His work/home life was taking up too much of his time to properly manage the modeling/website end and the site itself never recovered fully from the big fight a few years back. He just couldn't justify paying the cost of maintaining the site.

The only bright side was that this was a planned out shut-down. He has the full site backed up and can bring it back to life where it cut off if he chooses to do so.

I don't know the man nor have any personal insights, just summarizing his comments shortly before the shutdown.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Was not aware. But still very sorry to see it go. Feels sad as I actually wrote (email) to him a few times and he very kindly replied to my questions.


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 6, 2017)

You can try the "Wayback machine" and find many of the old sites incl. Swanny's.
Check here.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)

Was the fight over a misaligned rivet?


----------



## Robert Porter (May 7, 2017)

CATCH 22 said:


> You can try the "Wayback machine" and find many of the old sites incl. Swanny's.
> Check here.



You can, but it is riddled with broken links, and missing graphics. Just tried looking up one of my favorite of his posts, and it was unreadable.


----------



## Kaibutsu (May 7, 2017)

That's a shame Swanny's website is Kaput.

There was a lot of good stuff on there.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

was a good one...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2017)

It sure was a good one!


----------



## DutchLQ7 (Jul 1, 2017)

I just tried to to check it out and saw it was removed. Saw this link in my browser and couldn't believe it. I loved that site. Hopefully one day he can bring it back.


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2017)

Just now saw this post. Hard to believe Swanny's is gone. His site will be sorely missed. Hope that one day he revives it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

